# My earthquake BOBs!



## notyermomma (Feb 11, 2014)

I feel like I'm finally underway!

Last week I found a _gorgeous_ soft-frame overnight backpack at Goodwill for $13, and a second heavy-duty day pack for $9. I live on one side of a river and work downtown on the other side. It's a small city so there are only two bridges, and the river is otherwise impassable. If I'm at home I have all my food preps and regular camping gear, plus my extended family nearby. We also have the city police station. My office downtown is directly across the street from a fire station and close to two grocery stores, but it would take months for the bridges to be restored so I could make it home.

So my GHB is going to be bigger and better than the BOB. The ultimate goal is for both bags to have a good quality tent and sleeping bag, but as the paychecks roll in and I improve on the bags the GHB gets top priority.

Here's what they look like so far.

BOB:

Mylar blanket
Whistle/compass/thermometer doohickey
Hand/toe warmer packs 
10 dust masks
Hygiene bag -
toothbrush/paste
sanitary pads
wet naps and kleenex
Dr Bronners soap
3 rolls dog poo bags for me
Individual packets of instant coffee
Extra ziplock bags of various sizes
Pens and spiral notebook

GHB:

Mylar emergency tent
Poncho 
Flint and steel
Crank flashlight/charger
4 AA batteries
Old hiking boots (need to be resoled)
Whistle/compass/thermometer doohickey
Hand/toe warmer packs 
10 dust masks
Same Hygiene bag 
Individual packets of instant coffee
Extra ziplock bags of various sizes
Pens and spiral notebook

Obviously I have a long way to go. Water purifier and extra water, food, stove, and on and on. One paycheck at a time. I don't have much, but once I organized my stuff and put them in the bags, everything started to take shape. It's funny how just putting everything into the bags crystallized things for me - sometimes just having a visual can make all the difference. No more frustration or chasing my tail. Thanks for all the support. :wave:


----------



## camo2460 (Feb 10, 2013)

It looks like you have a pretty good start on things, like you said one step at a time. I was just wondering though, what is a "Doohickey"?


----------



## notyermomma (Feb 11, 2014)

Similar to a thingamabob, but more like a frammis.


----------



## fteter (May 23, 2014)

You've already taken the biggest step - you took action. Very cool deal on the bags. Stick with it...a little bit at a time, done consistently, builds up quicker than you might think.


----------



## IlliniWarrior (Nov 30, 2010)

you think that there wouldn't be river crossing just because the bridges dropped .... there would be private boats doing bizness within hours ..... in a few days barge ferries would move in to move vehicles .... 

you might have to sit tite a day or two at the most ....


----------



## LastOutlaw (Jun 1, 2013)

Consider a metal container to purify water and a knife.


----------



## Wikkador (Oct 22, 2014)

Consider those things which are most likely to endanger you and then ask yourself how you expect to mitigate that problem. Let me toss out a few questions to help get the ball rolling:

How do you plan to stave off dehydration?
How will you maintain proper hydration?
How will you stave off hunger?
How will you protect yourself from the elements
How will you make fire
How will you protect yourself from dangerous people
How will you cut, bind, cord and dig?
How will you make usable light in the darkness
How will you tend to injury
How will you communicate with others or receive information?
How will you maintain proper hygiene 
How will you protect your body while performing physical tasks?


----------



## Tactic12 (Dec 16, 2012)

Maybe an extra pair of socks?


----------



## bacpacker (Jul 15, 2011)

Great start so far. Excellent deal on the packs.

A short list of things to add as time and funds permit.

Small Sawyer water filter, cost about $15 on Amazon
Some kind of knife to cut things that need cutting whether food, rope, whatever style you choose. Just look for high quality. A couple of quality/decent price brands are Becker in a fixed blade, and Kershaw for a folder.
A good quality headlamp, having both hands free is a huge plus in my mind.
Some 550 para cord. I carry 100' which takes up very little space.
I carry leather work gloves in mine. Never know when they might come in handy
Some kind of warm headcover. You will loose more heat thru your head than anywhere.
Some way that you can use to start a fire. Practice using whatever you choose till you can make fire everytime you try it. 

There are other stuff, but with what you have and a few more things, you should be in decent shape for a few days.


----------



## notyermomma (Feb 11, 2014)

Thanks all. After further reflection I realize I'd best hope to be on the downtown side of the river when The Big One hits. Our good friends at the US Geological Survey have cheerfully informed the world that the dam upstream is neither designed nor maintained to withstand an 8.0. That means that within 14 hours, my fair burgh will be under about 450 feet of water. It'll be worse than Katrina by their own admission.

If I'm downtown, I can scurry to the top of one of the parking garages. There are no parking garages on my residential side. Better yet, I read recently that the city has actively _refused_ to publish evacuation routes which probably means they don't want to admit that there aren't any. (Kind of a no-brainer if you look around. Most roads will take you out of town to yet _more_ flat ground.)

Other things on my list include a crank radio, sturdy gloves, camo pants, wool socks, a 1L water bottle/filter, ear plugs, inflatable neck pillow (not optional with my degenerative discs,) safety glasses, a bandana, a cooking pot(s,) homespun MREs, and emergency rations as a backup for the MREs. As far as other things, I've been doing research on water filters, stoves, tents, and sleeping gear. I may spend some time at REI tomorrow pestering the sales droids. I don't mind making redundant purchases for the small stuff, but good quality tents etc is a big-ticket item for me and I want to get it right the first time. Recommendations are most welcome. I prefer comfort and glamor whenever possible.


----------



## notyermomma (Feb 11, 2014)

Another element occurred to me - dog biscuits. Animals are going to be freaked out and disoriented after a natural disaster, and may be aggressive. Fortunately animals are easily bribed. Even they don't show aggression, its an act of kindness to help de-escalate them.


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

notyermomma said:


> Another element occurred to me - dog biscuits. Animals are going to be freaked out and disoriented after a natural disaster, and may be aggressive. Fortunately animals are easily bribed. Even they don't show aggression, its an act of kindness to help de-escalate them.


A jar of peanut butter. You can both use it.


----------



## Caribou (Aug 18, 2012)

If you are worried about flooding you might consider a Stormy Seas inflatable jacket. They can be inflated by the onboard CO2 cartridge or by a mouth tube. I wore one for years when I was around the water. I'm not sure how much help these would be with a broken dam but then anything short of a mountain will be less than 100% effective. Here is one source though I expect that you can find better prices.

http://www.landfallnavigation.com/stormyseas.html


----------



## IlliniWarrior (Nov 30, 2010)

notyermomma said:


> Thanks all. After further reflection I realize I'd best hope to be on the downtown side of the river when The Big One hits. Our good friends at the US Geological Survey have cheerfully informed the world that the dam upstream is neither designed nor maintained to withstand an 8.0. That means that within 14 hours, my fair burgh will be under about 450 feet of water. It'll be worse than Katrina by their own admission.
> 
> If I'm downtown, I can scurry to the top of one of the parking garages. There are no parking garages on my residential side. Better yet, I read recently that the city has actively _refused_ to publish evacuation routes which probably means they don't want to admit that there aren't any. (Kind of a no-brainer if you look around. Most roads will take you out of town to yet _more_ flat ground.)
> 
> Other things on my list include a crank radio, sturdy gloves, camo pants, wool socks, a 1L water bottle/filter, ear plugs, inflatable neck pillow (not optional with my degenerative discs,) safety glasses, a bandana, a cooking pot(s,) homespun MREs, and emergency rations as a backup for the MREs. As far as other things, I've been doing research on water filters, stoves, tents, and sleeping gear. I may spend some time at REI tomorrow pestering the sales droids. I don't mind making redundant purchases for the small stuff, but good quality tents etc is a big-ticket item for me and I want to get it right the first time. Recommendations are most welcome. I prefer comfort and glamor whenever possible.


parking garages aren't the most structurally strong designed building around .... if you find one standing after an earthquake - a quake strong enough to take out a dam - I'd worry about the dam flood finishing it off ....


----------



## Cotton (Oct 12, 2013)

notyermomma said:


> Our good friends at the US Geological Survey


Funny thing about large dams and rivers, our good friends at the army corp of engineers always have a large selection of boats at their docks. Do you keep bolt cutters in your trunk? Just curious?


----------

